# what other forums are you a part of?



## wokofshame (Apr 17, 2011)

what other online forums are you part of? post or just lurk?


----------



## MrD (Apr 17, 2011)

I often lork on /StP/


----------



## CXR1037 (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm on nothing but foamer forums because I like trains more than all of you and know everything about them and because I'm an elitist (like I'm going to say which forums I'm actually on). 

I'm also on www.travelershq.org!


----------



## Missy (Apr 18, 2011)

CXR1037 said:


> I'm on nothing but foamer forums because I like trains more than all of you and know everything about them


 
Since when was 4chan a foamer forum?

I'm on the Alt Porn : Gods Girls.com forum.


----------



## jaren (Apr 18, 2011)

I've been on hipforums for a while. Tons of great categories. And recently joined digihitch. Some good info on there


----------



## lowerarchy (Apr 19, 2011)

1chan.net


----------



## Doobie_D (Apr 19, 2011)

Hammock Forums - Elevate Your Perspective - Hammock Camping

Motorized Bicycle: Engine Kit Forum

HomeBrewTalk.com - Beer, Wine, Mead, & Cider Brewing Discussion Community.

travelershq too

Discussion Forums - Banjo Hangout

Shroomery - Magic Mushrooms (Shrooms) Demystified


----------



## Heron (Apr 19, 2011)

CXR1037 said:


> I'm also on www.travelershq.org!



yeah!



Doobie_D said:


> Shroomery - Magic Mushrooms (Shrooms) Demystified



fuck to the fuck yeah!

also:

http://casaumbrae.tk

http://magocracy.org


----------



## MrD (Apr 20, 2011)

lowerarchy said:


> 1chan.net


 
Dude, Yes!


----------



## wokofshame (Apr 20, 2011)

ok, this is getting cool. i posted this so i could expand my horizons and see what else is on the web. i hope this thread does actually take off. conner, you do realize it isnt like giving out private information to say what other forums you're on, unless you post your home adress or penis size on the others, of course.
RAILROAD.NET - The Railroad Network 
www.commercialfishing.org
Scrap Metal Forum
Dumpster Diving forum dumpster diver forum How to dumpster dive
YotaTech


----------



## bcob (Apr 20, 2011)

I lurk the Banjo Hangout, but most of the active members are grown men who act like bratty toddlers. It's embarrassing to watch.


----------



## RnJ (Apr 20, 2011)

Dumpster Divers Paradise
GearSlutz (music production forum where some big-studio pros also post)
HomeRecording.org
Circuit-Benders
thq

Probably endless others which i have forgotten my membership on.


----------



## Beyond The Sun (Apr 20, 2011)

I lurk here from time to time:

PaleoPlanet Forums <--this is the site I was telling you about a few months ago, Murt. 

Also lurk on WhiteBlaze - Appalachian Trail sometimes.


----------



## Doobie_D (Apr 20, 2011)

bcob said:


> I lurk the Banjo Hangout, but most of the active members are grown men who act like bratty toddlers. It's embarrassing to watch.


 
yeah. theres some crazy old geezers on that forum. alot of good info on banjo building tho.


----------



## RnJ (Apr 20, 2011)

Beyond The Sun said:


> I lurk here from time to time:
> 
> PaleoPlanet Forums <--this is the site I was telling you about a few months ago, Murt.



Hoky anti-civ kids heaven! I'll probably be around on that forum in a few months or so. I like that kind of trendy stuff.


----------



## wokofshame (Apr 20, 2011)

12ozProphet.com
Hitchhiking, Backpacking & Budget Travel On the Road -digihitch.com
Welcome to YardLimits.com - An Online Rail Labor Community
Appalachian Trail - Whiteblaze.net


----------



## CXR1037 (Apr 23, 2011)

MURT, I was just joking. I honestly don't know what foamer forums I'm on because I've joined just about all of them.

My days of online usage are dwindling.


----------



## mandapocalypse (Apr 24, 2011)

craftster.org



organizeandarise.org


----------



## plagueship (May 7, 2011)

cmhwak.net for the screamo


----------



## Wolf (May 7, 2011)

I was on revleft for a while until it's atmosphere started giving me a headache, online-literature.com is one I use a lot. I don't really think I'm on anything else other then gaming forums.


----------



## plagueship (May 8, 2011)

squawk the peanut dot calm


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (May 20, 2011)

I'm on a forum for zine makers called We Make ZinesWe Make Zines - a place for zinesters - writers and readers


----------



## Mike Nobody (May 20, 2011)

noisefanatics.com &bull; Index page

NoiseGuide :: Index

Musician Forum - Band Discussion Board - BandMix :: Index


----------



## bwad99 (May 27, 2011)

besides some that were already mentioned i also lurk at somethingawful.com


----------



## Deleted member 20 (May 27, 2011)

http://www.commercial-fishing.org/forum/
http://www.supermotojunkie.com/
http://www.skoolie.net/


----------



## Deleted member 20 (May 27, 2011)

http://www.commercial-fishing.org/forum/
http://www.supermotojunkie.com/
http://www.skoolie.net/


----------

